# Password protected online photo sharing?



## iZac (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi,

I am looking for suggestions on what services there are to upload high quality photos onto a web album for sharing with friends. Ideally, the features I would like are:

- large storage limit, for uploading high quality photos
- password protection, so only friends with the key can access the photos
- ability for my friends to also upload photos to the same web album

It seems like Picasa might be able to do this, but I am not sure about its compatibility with macs (I think there is some sort of iPhoto plugin?).

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

It should be relatively easy with:

Webspace with PHP / MySQL access (you should be able to find cheap services $4/month and up)
Freeware PHP scripts ( The PHP Resource Index )
[EDIT] Found this solution for photo sharing: Coppermine Photo Gallery
.htaccess for password protection


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

If you aren't talking about building your own website, which is as easy as suggested above, the largest, easiest and friendliest sites on the web that meet the criteria are flickr and facebook.


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

.mac photocasting


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

i've been using smugmug.com for years... the pricing isn't to bad and it's unlimited storage, password protected, they have a universal (cross platform) upload utility...


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Picasa has a stand-alone Mac app and plug-ins for iPhoto and Aperture, so using it is very easy. 

I don't know about the ability for your friends to upload photos to your albums, though (without giving them your google password)


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I use pBase.com for my online galleries and all of those features are possible.


----------



## Wibbie (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a habit of finding old posts... but I'll still answer in case anyone searches the same question.

The one I use is called Phanfare. They have both a PC and Mac desktop application for organizing and editing albums for upload. I pay under $60 a year for unlimited storage of high res photos, and they have a back up service (for a fee per disk) where they'll send you disks of your albums if you want them. You can upload music for slideshows, and do some editing, too. You can either just share the link to the album with anyone you want, or you can have friends join, too and have access to the albums you mark as viewable for friends. Family can have different access, as well. Anyway, I'm pretty happy with that one.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

.mac

You can upload photos, and have a lot of useful tools to use as well. If you have an iPhone the syncing is another huge plus.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Mobile Me*

I just use the Apple Mobile Me service/site- It does all that and more for me.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

I'm happy with pbase.com


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

I was very dissatisfied with the .mac galleries. They look nice, but the pages are huge and their servers are slow.

Flickr has been great for me. And if you're on Rogers as your ISP, a Flickr pro account is included. 

Picassa is also a good option.


----------

